# 2003 Prairie 650 & Viper Winch Install Issues



## fznyupr (Apr 21, 2011)

Newbie on the block.

I ordered a Viper MX4000 winch from Motoalliance on Thursday and got it on Monday. Talk about Fast!

Anyway I cannot get the winch to align with the mounting bracket. The winch makes contact with the bumper at the bolt near the free spool switch. I was able to get a hold of Motoalliance today but were unsuccessful, their looking into the problem. 

Here are some pics. Anyone had any problems mounting the winch on the Kawasaki Prairie 650? I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong.

Any Ideas??
Thanks!!
Travis


----------



## fznyupr (Apr 21, 2011)

No one has any tips/ideas?


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Call me stupid, but looks to me that you have the wench upside down.


----------



## fznyupr (Apr 21, 2011)

Yea, I thought that was weird too. see attached instructions. I think the bracket is the issue.


----------



## prairieforce (Mar 26, 2011)

Muddy Brute Force said:


> Call me stupid, but looks to me that you have the wench upside down.


That is the way the winch mounts on the prairie models. I'm thinking either the bumper is bent just a little or a 4000 lbs winch is to big to fit in there.I had no problem mounting one in there.


----------



## fznyupr (Apr 21, 2011)

prairieforce said:


> That is the way the winch mounts on the prairie models. I'm thinking either the bumper is bent just a little or a 4000 lbs winch is to big to fit in there.I had no problem mounting one in there.



Well I could be wrong but it don't look bent. Winch must be too big. What size/brand worked on yours?


----------



## prairieforce (Mar 26, 2011)

I mounted a warn 2500 on a 700 and a 3000 on a 03, 650 just like yours. If the bumper is not bent than I would say the drum on a 4000 is a little big. There are a few options you might want to look into, you may try and drill new holes in the plate, move it over just a little or there are other mounts out there, one that I have used is by warn and you can move the winch to the front or back.


----------



## prairieforce (Mar 26, 2011)

I looked on viper winch and it looks like the 4000 is a 14 1/2 inches long and the 3000 is 
13 3/8 inches long, I would just drill new holes and move the winch over approximately 3/4 of a inch. I know it seems like a lot when everything is suppose to bolt right up but sometimes you have to modify things a little. Hope this helps.


----------



## fznyupr (Apr 21, 2011)

prairieforce said:


> I looked on viper winch and it looks like the 4000 is a 14 1/2 inches long and the 3000 is
> 13 3/8 inches long, I would just drill new holes and move the winch over approximately 3/4 of a inch. I know it seems like a lot when everything is suppose to bolt right up but sometimes you have to modify things a little. Hope this helps.



Yup, I realize thing may need adjustment. There is not enough meat on the mount to move it to the left 3/4", could probably drill more holes in the frame. I talked to Kristy and she informed me these mounts are special ordered from another supplier. Doing more research trying to find the supplier it turns out the 4000 is too big for the Mount. I just let Kristy know, we'll get it figured out Monday. Thanks for helping.


----------



## fznyupr (Apr 21, 2011)

prairiefore -- I decided to try your suggestion and added the 3/4" material under the bracket and drill two new holes in the frame. It work. Kristy provided excellent customer service. She was on deck ready to switch out the winch if the mod didn't work. Thanks Kristy an Moto Alliance! Thank You prairieforce for the suggestion.


----------

